# Vorsicht vor Betrüger "Hardwarehandelfloer"



## -H1N1- (14. März 2014)

*Vorsicht vor Betrüger "Hardwarehandelfloer"*

VORSICHT! Hier ist ein Betrüger am Werk. Habe vor Kurzen via EBay Kleinanzeigen einen angeblichen Händler entdeckt, der mit Hardware handelt und diese zu Kampfpreisen verkauft. In meinem Fall war es eine R9-290X von Gigabyte für 350€ und ein paar Lüfter. Leider war ich etwas blauäugig und habe via Paypal bezahlt. Habe den angeblichen Händler ein paar Tage danach noch kontaktiert. Der hat sich allerdings ständig rausgeredet (Er konnte die Zahlung noch nicht verbuchen, Er war den ganzen Tag auf Schulung und hatte noch keine Zeit, blabla). Kurz darauf wurde die Anzeige gelöscht. Ich habe bei meiner Bank das Geld zurück buchen lassen. Jetzt stehe ich mit Paypal etwas in Konflikt, da die ja in Vorkasse gegangen. Angeblich soll in Kürze auch ein Webshop von diesem Anbieter antstehen. Dies teilte er mir in unserem Mailverkehr noch mit. Wie gesagt, ich war etwas blauäugig und habe vielleicht nicht korrekt gehandelt aber ich dachte mit Paypal und Käuferschutz bin ich auf der sicheren Seite. Ich bin mal gespannt, wie das nun weitergeht.
Sollte einer von euch den Namen "Hardwarehandel Floer" irgendwo lesen, seid vorsichtig und lasst es mich wissen, da ich "groben" Klärungsbedarf habe und auch bereit bin, einen Hausbesuch durchzuführen. 

Grüße


----------



## Ritz186 (14. März 2014)

*AW: Vorsicht vor Betrüger "Hardwarehandelfloer"*

ach du ******* ich dachte immer mit paypal  ist man geschütz gegen solche menschen  ...


----------



## the.hai (14. März 2014)

*AW: Vorsicht vor Betrüger "Hardwarehandelfloer"*

Mit PayPal sollte die Sache auch abgesichert sein, sofern du folgendes erfüllst:

https://cms.paypal.com/de/cgi-bin/?cmd=_render-content&content_ID=ua/BuyerProtection_full

Du hast das mit der Bank falsch gemacht....

Warum buchst du den PayPal-Einzug zurück?

Du musst einen Konflikt eröffnen, dann wird der Verkäufer den Versand nachweisen müssen, was er nicht kann. Dann erstattet dir Paypal das Geld irgendwann zurück.


Du hast momentan PayPal um das Geld gebracht und wenn du Pech hast, damit deinen eigenen Strick gebunden.


----------



## -H1N1- (14. März 2014)

*AW: Vorsicht vor Betrüger "Hardwarehandelfloer"*

Ich hatte halt Angst um mein Geld, darum hab ich sofort bei meiner Bank den Betrag zurück gebucht. Jetzt warte ich halt mal ab, wie das ausgeht. 

Ob und was ich falsch gemacht habe steht aber hier nicht zur Debatte. Danke Dir trotzdem für die Hinweise @the.hai.


----------



## Ritz186 (14. März 2014)

*AW: Vorsicht vor Betrüger "Hardwarehandelfloer"*

Danke für die info ich habe noch keine pay pal konto..also hat leider *-H1N1-*den fehler gemacht na dann hoffe ich das du das noch vernümpftig klären kannst und der typ ein auf den deckel bekommt...


----------



## the.hai (14. März 2014)

*AW: Vorsicht vor Betrüger "Hardwarehandelfloer"*

Ich hab das schon mehrmals durch. Offiziel handelt es sich bei dem Käuferschutz leider schlicht um eine Kulanzleistung. Wenn man da als geprellter Käufer einen Felher macht, kann das schnell nach hinten losgehen.

Ich hatte selber schon ein paar Konflikte und die gingen alle gut aus. Man sollte explizit auf die Fristen achten und wirklich jede Mail von PayPal gründlich lesen, z.B. wenn sie irgendwelche Nachweise fordern usw.



Ich hatte damals für zwei Artikel zusammen 1500€ "eingelagert" und bis PayPal durch war hat es ca. zwei Monate gedauert, aber ich hatte mein Geld wieder.


----------



## Snip.. (14. März 2014)

*AW: Vorsicht vor Betrüger "Hardwarehandelfloer"*

Ja du hast das mit der Bank echt falsch gemacht !

So wie "*the.hai*" es beschrieben hat ist der Richtig Vorgang
Jetzt wirst du wahrscheinlich mit PayPal Probleme haben
Ich hatte so ähnliche Aktion mit PayPal zum Glück hat sich alles zum guten entwickelt
Aber auch so hättest du noch lange Zeit das Geld auf deiner Bank zurück zu buchen
Was du auf jeden Fall machen muss, ist den Typen bei der Polizei eine Anzeige zu machen und das am besten Gestern !
Ich hatte auch so einen Typen aus Bochum der mir damals eine GTX 580 für 175 Euro Verkaufen wollte und nur weil ich ihn bei der Polizei Angezeigt hatte, bekam ich mein Geld bis auf 10 Euro zurück
Wenn du bei eBay Kleinanzeigen was kaufst und mit PayPal bezahlst, dann schreibe in den Verwendungszweck immer alle Daten wie die Artikel Nummer die Titel Überschrift, lieber etwas mehr rein schreiben als zu wenig
So kann PayPal später besser recherchieren
Bei PayPal hast du ja seinen Namen und Adresse sofort zur Polizei
Ich würde keine Minute warten, kannst die Anzeige später zurück ziehen und was wichtig ist, du erfährst bei der Polizei ob er das schon mal gemacht hat zu mindestens war das bei mir so
Der Polizei Beamte war total nett und sagte mir gleich das ich auf einen Betrüger rein gefallen bin und nicht der Einzige bin der von ihm betrogen worden ist
Du kannst dem Typen ja schreiben wenn er das Geld nicht zurück gibt sofort dann gehst du Morgen zu Polizei und machst eine Anzeige
Ich drucke dir die Daumen das alles gut bei dir verläuft !!!
Und denke dran, nicht bei PayPal das Geld bei der Bank zurück buchen
Warte ab und schreibe PayPal an die helfen dir und wenn nicht kannst ja hinterher immer noch das Geld zurück buchen lassen
Gruß


----------



## Threshold (14. März 2014)

*AW: Vorsicht vor Betrüger "Hardwarehandelfloer"*



-H1N1- schrieb:


> In meinem Fall war es eine R9-290X von Gigabyte für 350€


 
Alleine der Preis hätte dich schon aufhorchen lassen müssen.


----------



## FanboyOfMySelf (14. März 2014)

*AW: Vorsicht vor Betrüger "Hardwarehandelfloer"*

Selbst schuld, wie kann man nur immer so du... sein, oh mein Gott

Wer bei ebay Kleinanzeige nur Überweisung akzeptiert kann nur kriminell sein.

Jeder kann ein ebay Kleinanzeigen Konto erstellen, auch jemand der unter einer Brücke lebt.
Das konto ist sofort freigeschaltet.


ebay Kleinanzeigen ist grundsätzlich nur für Abholung und bar bezahlen gedacht


----------



## -H1N1- (14. März 2014)

*AW: Vorsicht vor Betrüger "Hardwarehandelfloer"*



FanboyOfMySelf schrieb:


> Selbst schuld, wie kann man nur immer so du... sein, oh mein Gott
> 
> Wer bei ebay Kleinanzeige nur Überweisung akzeptiert kann nur kriminell sein.



Lies richtig, bevor Du einen völlig unqualifizierten Kommentar abgibst! Von Überweisung hab ich btw nichts geschrieben (Pfosten sry!)

Danke auch euch Anderen. Ich wollte euch lediglich warnen und nicht damit "posen", was ich für einen Fehler gemacht habe. Spart euch also bitte weitere Kommentare und prägt euch lieber den Namen "Hardwarehandel Floer" ein. 

Danke!


----------



## FanboyOfMySelf (14. März 2014)

*AW: Vorsicht vor Betrüger "Hardwarehandelfloer"*

...
Wenn du Geld auf ein anderes konto sendest ist es eine Überweisung
völlig Latte ob du dabei paypal oder ein anderen Service benutzt

:S


----------



## Holdie (14. März 2014)

*AW: Vorsicht vor Betrüger "Hardwarehandelfloer"*



FanboyOfMySelf schrieb:


> Selbst schuld, wie kann man nur immer so du... sein, oh mein Gott
> 
> Wer bei ebay Kleinanzeige nur Überweisung akzeptiert kann nur kriminell sein.
> 
> ...



Die Antwort ist ein bißchen zu Pauschal. Ich habe schon viel über Ebay Kleinanzeigen gekauft und bei über 75% der Fälle den Betrag überwiesen und ohne Probleme die Ware erhalten.
Aber den TE als Dumm hinzustellen deswegen ist einfach Er hat ja hier noch nicht mal rumgeheult, dass seine Kohle weg ist, sondern wollte einfach die Community warnen.

Sicherlich sollte man Ebay Kleinanzeigen immer etwas skeptisch sein aber jeder von uns hatte schon mal einen schwachen Moment wo er nicht aufmerksam genug war.

@Te Viel Erfolg, dass du dein Geld wieder bekommst und das mit Paypal geregelt bekommst.


----------



## -H1N1- (17. März 2014)

*AW: Vorsicht vor Betrüger "Hardwarehandelfloer"*

So, kurzes Feedback:

Paypal hat zu meinen Gunsten entschieden und erstattet mir den Betrag zurück.

Ich hoffe nur, dass der Verantwortliche dafür zur Rechenschaft gezogen wird.


----------



## Threshold (17. März 2014)

*AW: Vorsicht vor Betrüger "Hardwarehandelfloer"*

Das freut mich für dich. 

Ich hoffe dass du dich in Zukunft nicht noch mal vom Preis so blenden lässt.


----------



## T-Drive (17. März 2014)

*AW: Vorsicht vor Betrüger "Hardwarehandelfloer"*



-H1N1- schrieb:


> Ich habe bei meiner Bank das Geld zurück buchen lassen. Jetzt stehe ich mit Paypal etwas in Konflikt, da die ja in Vorkasse gegangen.



Das hat sich ja dann zum Glück auch erledigt, wie ist das den gelaufen ?


----------



## -H1N1- (17. März 2014)

*AW: Vorsicht vor Betrüger "Hardwarehandelfloer"*

@T-Drive: Was genau möchtest Du denn wissen?


----------



## T-Drive (17. März 2014)

*AW: Vorsicht vor Betrüger "Hardwarehandelfloer"*

Ich möchte nichts genaues wissen  versteh blos nicht wie PP etwas erstattet das du selbst schon zurückgebucht hast.

No Problem.


----------



## the.hai (17. März 2014)

*AW: Vorsicht vor Betrüger "Hardwarehandelfloer"*



T-Drive schrieb:


> Ich möchte nichts genaues wissen  versteh blos nicht wie PP etwas erstattet das du selbst schon zurückgebucht hast.
> 
> No Problem.


 
PP wirds wahrscheinlich nicht erstatten, aber von einer Rückforderung ihrerseits absehen.  Dadurch, dass der Konflikt zu Gunsten des TEs entschieden wurde, ist das ja eindeutig.


----------



## PcGamer512 (17. März 2014)

*AW: Vorsicht vor Betrüger "Hardwarehandelfloer"*

@ Selbst schuld, wie kann man nur immer so du... sein, oh mein Gott

Wer bei ebay Kleinanzeige nur Überweisung akzeptiert kann nur kriminell sein



Man darf nicht seine eigene meinung sagen von daher hab iches gelöscht!!!!!!!


----------



## GxGamer (17. März 2014)

*AW: Vorsicht vor Betrüger "Hardwarehandelfloer"*

hardwarehandel-floer auf eBay

Gibts ja noch nicht so lange.

@ PcGamer zügel mal deinen Ton. Reicht langsam.


----------



## -H1N1- (17. März 2014)

*AW: Vorsicht vor Betrüger "Hardwarehandelfloer"*

@the.hai: Korrekt, so in etwa stand es in der Mail von PP.

Ich frage mich, warum sich hier manche Leute gleich so angegriffen fühlen , Leute bleibt ruhig.

@GxGamer: Habe ich auch schon entdeckt und direkt mal angeschrieben aber keine Antwort erhalten.

Ich werde das definitiv mal im Auge behalten.


----------



## the.hai (17. März 2014)

Ich frag mich nur, warum ich als betrüger pp anbiete. Als käufer kann man damit ja noch schummeln, aber als verkäufer sogut wie nicht.

Nochmal für alle, der käuferschutz ist keine garantie, lediglich kulanz. Im internet is nischt sicher


----------



## TheBadFrag (17. März 2014)

*AW: Vorsicht vor Betrüger "Hardwarehandelfloer"*

Paypal bei Egay Kleinanzeigen? ROFL.

Wenn ich was bei Kleinanzeigen kaufe, dann fahre ich da hin und hole das ab. Dann gibts Geld auf die Kralle. Wenn mich da einer Bescheißen will, gibts gleich was an die Waffel.


----------

